# What is the best basic Cigar Journal / Dossier available?



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have been thinking of getting a cigar journal for some time now (wish I would have over a year ago so I could have documented the handful of cigars I have smoked thus far) and I think it's time to start doing this and not putting it off.

I have ran across 2 different journals so far I may be interested in (among a couple other cheaper and way more expensive ones) .... and This first one is Really catching my eye due to the basic nature of what needs to be written ... plus it's a spiral ring journal which will make it lay flat and A Lot easier to write in, and I like that it has the bonded leather look and feel with the designer

Amazon.com: Cigar Journal: Wolff International: Books

The other is nice but the one thing I don't like is how the only area it has is the cigar info, 1st third, 2nd third, final third of the cigar and the rating and gauge. I myself am not very good at pinpointing flavors and would like to just write the basics and what I thought of the cigar ... I like how the first journal has the basics but the basics I am looking to enter and refer back to ... The Brand, Model, Length, Gauge, Date Smoked, Rating, Cost, Acquired from (great if it was a bomb or gifted), and then just your comments .... Thats what I want something with the basics and then an area to write what you thought of the cigar. And of course I'm sure all journals have the area to glue the cigar band too.

Warped Cigars - Cigar Review Notebooks

The one thing the first journal doesn't have is as many pages as the warped cigars journal .... plus I think the left side of the page has room to write more about the cigar so thats good I guess but the other has two cigars Per page .. the second is one cigar per page.

AnnnyWaaaay ... Went off on a tangent .... anyone know if brother on the forums sell stuff like this? Has anyone used either of these for themselves and can weigh in on whats better or if they use something different?

this is pretty nice one to but seems quite large and a bit pricey as well .... Accessories

I found this one as well but I can't see anything on the pages so I don't like that too much .... BARNES & NOBLE | Cigar Journal: For the Discerning Aficionado by Scott A. Rossell

Also found this but I think this may be Tooo basic really (thinking for the price ... $22.50 shipped for 5 ... these may be good to send in bombs and trades, hmmm) .... Cigar Journal - 33 Cigars

And for the brother with way to much money to blow ..... Cigar Journals

Thanks so much for any feedback you can provide on these journals or others that may be out there that are better ... (Please keep in mind I am only looking to pay in this $15-20 Range)

Chris


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

Just format all of that crap into Excel and print out a bunch of blank sheets with that in there and put it in a binder, paying $20 for that is dumb


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I used composition notebooks, you know, the ones with the black and white marble covers. At about a buck a pop with a hundred pages, you can be as creative as you want. 

I also considered using some of the free scrapbook software available to keep an online journal. Put pictures
and thoughts about the cigars smoked in a digital form that could be printed if needed. Some of the free and low cost software may even be able to add sound and/or video. 

Then, being lazy, I just decided to enjoy my daily smokes with some scribbles on scraps of paper if a review was warranted.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

After having written several reviews, I came up with my own template for my style of reviewing. Re-created it in word and printed out blanks to put in a notebook. I like the loose leaf format so the reviews can be moved around in the notebook.


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I would just do something on Excel catered to your needs/wants.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Kinda wanted something a little bit fancy and already had the template laid out with the nice handwriting etc. If I did it it would look just sloppy ... Would like to have something that I can show to others and share my thoughts and not look like something that I just did on scratch paper. I do agree the above is the way to go price wise bit I think a nice book already laid out with it's own writing and sections for about $15 is a great deal!

So no one has really bought any of these pre-made cigar journals before?

I think I may just go with the first one since it seems even reading my own OP that's the one I like the most and fits me the best.

Any other thoughts or feedback on these? Or is there any other great journal out there that I am missing that I haven't came across?

Thanks so much for the feedback guys.


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Id go with the Excel spreadsheet.

I have made my own and if you would like to use it your welcome to. 8)


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

I like the idea of the pre-made journals, and at some point I'll probably get one, but a lot of them don't seem to have room allowed for todays larger and larger cigar bands... and double bands, or head and foot bands, or whatever... 

I might just break down and end up buying a blank lined journal and doing my own thing... I like the neat look of the pre-printed layout without having to do any printing or binding myself, but I want to have room for everything without having to cram all the writing in...


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Wasn't someone from here selling these?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I really like the Humidor Notes product.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> Wasn't someone from here selling these?


Warped Cigars - Cigar Review Notebooks

If one hasn't already developed a review style, then pre-printed journals are a great way to begin writing down reviews. Agreed on some of the larger bands, I'm even thinking of pasting them onto the back of the pages. LOL


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Dark Rose said:


> I like the idea of the pre-made journals, and at some point I'll probably get one, but a lot of them don't seem to have room allowed for todays larger and larger cigar bands... and double bands, or head and foot bands, or whatever...


That's one of the reasons I really liked this journal this guy is selling on Amazon .... Amazon.com: Cigar Journal: Wolff International: Books

As you can see in the attached picture about a third of the page of this journal is set aside just for the band (the area where you adhere the band is top third of the page with the pictured background) ... which is perfect for those huge bands like Ave Maria and for other sticks that have double bands etc. etc.



loulax07 said:


> Wasn't someone from here selling these?


Ya I thought so to but I couldn't find anything anywhere.

I think after seeing others and hearing feedback I keep coming back to the one on Amazon since it's nice with a bonded leather cover, spiral ring so it's very easy to write in cause it lays flat unlike all the other journals out there, the info that you need to put in there is more on the basic and is what I am looking for, plus now the fact that I didn't think of before about not a lot of room for bands in this has Way more then others.

Ok I will be buying one of these ... thanks though for all your thought and suggestions on this subject.

Chris


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Warped Cigars - Cigar Review Notebooks
> 
> If one hasn't already developed a review style, then pre-printed journals are a great way to begin writing down reviews. Agreed on some of the larger bands, I'm even thinking of pasting them onto the back of the pages. LOL


I have one of these. They are nice!


----------



## hogjaw (Jun 14, 2012)

Journals would be nice I think. Entires and comments would become Cigar History - awesome.

However, since I'm new to buying on line and art of freezing -- I write date received from supplier on bag/box with magic marker upon removing from shipping wrap. Therefore, I can pick up a bag and immediately see how long I've had it here.

Also, use Excell. Buy a lot of the same and right now they are not consolidated in the cooler. I think some refer to as disarray!, still trying to get my 200 to 300 organized better like most of you have already. But it gives me something to do also. 

Excel helps me keep up with dates I put sticks in fridge or the freezer and date I'm to remove. 

Also, put a reminder in cell phone to ring on date to take out.

Don't have many of what you call expensive sticks, $10 to $30 each as I can't afford. Yes, they would be expensive to me also. 

So all of my sticks get the same treatment. ROTT, rest a couple of days - then fridge 2 or 3 days, then freezer for 5 to 7 days, then back to fridge for 2 to 3 days. Sometime I put straight in to the cooler coming directly from fridge or I may let sit on outside on cooler top for a few days.

But I like writing date on bag and using Excell together. Excell give me opportunity to write my likes/dislikes in column and whether or not I want to mark them "Don't reorder". Hard for me to remember some 6 months down the road if I liked or not.

Ever what is convenient and best for you I would do. 

PS - I'm now a firm believer in freezing everything that comes in the door. I've found no profitable market for tobac beetles.
The exception, the entire shipment of 5 or 20 go in a tupperdor I have on other end of house and I take my chances of raising a litter 'cause I don't check it but every 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

For what it's worth, Chris, I have a couple of Kyle's journals, and I absolutely love them. They feel nice, look nice, and are very portable. And relatively inexpensive!


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

falconman515 said:


> That's one of the reasons I really liked this journal this guy is selling on Amazon .... Amazon.com: Cigar Journal: Wolff International: Books
> 
> As you can see in the attached picture about a third of the page of this journal is set aside just for the band (the area where you adhere the band is top third of the page with the pictured background) ... which is perfect for those huge bands like Ave Maria and for other sticks that have double bands etc. etc.
> 
> ...


I agree they have room for bands... I'd like the notebook to be slightly larger, and have more room for tasting notes, and less room for details... I can look up the size on the 'net, along with tobacco origin and such. I just want the name, how long i've rested it, how long it took to smoke, and 4 sections for notes, a pre-light and cold draw, and then a section for each third of the cigar... 
know a place online that will custom bind journals and such with your format, but i'd have to check the price... I used them for a firearms log, and just had them imprint my name on the cover, and also got an FFL bound book from them for my Curio and Relic FFL, with my name and FFL number embossed on the cover... Very nice quality.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> For what it's worth, Chris, I have a couple of Kyle's journals, and I absolutely love them. They feel nice, look nice, and are very portable. And relatively inexpensive!


Which books are those? Are they one of the ones I listed in my OP?


----------



## Dark Rose (Jul 13, 2012)

falconman515 said:


> Which books are those? Are they one of the ones I listed in my OP?


If I remember correctly, they're the Warped Cigars ones.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

If you want to go ultra cheap you gain go to Barnes and nobles and get a three pack of Moleskine notebooks. They fit easily in my travel humidor, have about 60 pages, and costed I think $6 for a three pack. 

Downside is there is no template to follow but I write the basics. Name, tobaccos used, construction, flavor, my overall impression and if I would buy again with no problem at all.

There is even a pocket in the back that holds my bands and I'm glueing them onto the front as I go along.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep, I was referring to Warped Cigars. Great little portable notebook. I love the little size, and the layout is concise without being cramped in any way. And frankly, I don't burn many sticks with obnoxiously large bands, so the band area ain't a problem. 

The only improvement I can think of would be a wire-bound version. It would be nice to have it lay flat, or folded open to the page. I have the same complaint about a Moleskine.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback guys ... after looking further I decided to go with the cigar journal from Amazon ... the seller answered a bunch of questions for em and it's looks to be exactly what I am looking for. I got the Black Double Design model. I will post some pics and thoughts after it arrives.

Thanks again for all the replies brothers!


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

falconman515 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys ... after looking further I decided to go with the cigar journal from Amazon ... the seller answered a bunch of questions for em and it's looks to be exactly what I am looking for. I got the Black Double Design model. I will post some pics and thoughts after it arrives.
> 
> Thanks again for all the replies brothers!


I was looking at this same journal. How did it work out for you?


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

My grandson just recently taught me how to use Evernote.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

OratorORourke said:


> I was looking at this same journal. How did it work out for you?


I love it! Perfect size, easy to write in, perfect details, good room for oversized bands and there are way more pages in it then you can really see in the pic.

It was Exactly what I was looking for!!!


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

falconman515 said:


> I love it! Perfect size, easy to write in, perfect details, good room for oversized bands and there are way more pages in it then you can really see in the pic.
> 
> It was Exactly what I was looking for!!!


Thanks Chris, I am going to order one this week!


----------

